# How to potty train a doggy with a bell.



## CANE007 (Aug 9, 2018)

Train your canines to ring the bell at the door.Train your canine when to ring the bell you want her to ring it while she wishes to pass by potty, no longer all of the time you may additionally also brush up on necessary dog coaching records suited here, after which find out about on to analyze greater about each and every step in the canine education bells method.


For more info about how to potty train a puppy with a bell click the link below.
http://dogstrainingtools.com/2018/09/05/how-to-potty-tra…uppy-with-a-bell/


----------

